# Does anyone know about this weapon.



## greaterdeamon (Mar 18, 2009)

http://s613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/greaterdeamon/?action=view&current=002.jpg
I had the idea of this weapon after practicing a style with knives that focused on the blade facing down from the hand.
Then this idea started, and I don't know if it exists or if I'd have to learn to make my own or something.
If anyone's seen anything like it please tell me.
thank you.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, seem something like it... check out the first Hellboy film, the weird sand-filled Nazi bad guy has tonfa with blades instead of staffs (can't remember his name, sorry). And Maris Brood in Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (video game) has lightsaber versions!

Nothing like it in reality, though, mainly because I can't see many ways of using them that is more dangerous to an opponent than to the user.


----------



## Bobby135 (Mar 18, 2009)

In one of the new Steven Segal movies (awful awful movie) he had something similar where he was fighting drugged out people.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 18, 2009)

There's a "CMA" weapon sort like it... http://www.martialartsmart.net/45-78.html 

Personally I think it's a fanboy thing. I can't see any practical uses for holding a blade width piece of metal against your arm for any reason, dulled or not. Plus there's too many hooks & edges to hang yourself on & bleed yourself out.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 18, 2009)

Why not just learn with Tonfa and pretend they have blades on them.  I use a dulled or wooden sword to learn gumdo (unless cutting).  Same thing.


----------



## ChukaSifu2 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you go to Google and type in movie swords, you will find sites that carry the Tonfa style blades used in Hellboy. Depending on where you order from the prices may vary, but they sell them individually for around $150.00. Kind of a pricey novelty, but they do claim they are shipped sharpened and of hi quality. I think they are reffered to as Kroenen's blades, since that is the name of the character in the movie that uses them.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 18, 2009)

What you saw in the movies, such as Bloodrayne, etc., isn't going to work. 

Even if someone were skilled in the use of tui-fa / tonfa, it's a different set of mechanics.  For one thing, blocking with the tui-fa / tonfa is done along the long end of the weapon, and that long end is resting against the forearm of the user.  The bluntness of the weapon allows you to spread out the shock and kinetic energy over the entire length, and not focus it into one area.  

If you're going to use a bladed weapon to block, you're going to focus all of that kinetic energy onto a much narrower surface, resulting in what could be a very, very painful block to make.  Either that, or if you attempted to block with the front end of the weapon, such a strike could easily tear the weapon from your grasp.  

Striking with the tui-fa / tonfa is done by spinning it around its axis.  The blade you linked above, cannot take advantage of the spinning part, since the blade is facing downward, and that all you would be doing, is hitting someone with the flat of the blade.  Not very efficient.

If you want real weapons training, I strongly urge you to find a formal training school, such as a fencing school, a X-kan Ninjutsu organization, a Japanese Sword Arts school (Iaido, Kendo, or Kenjutsu), or a dojo that teaches one of the respectable styles of kobudo (Yamanni Ryu, Matayoshi Ryu, and Ryu Kyu are the big three, although there are others), all under the watchful eye of a competent instructor.  

You'll learn things far more quickly than you can on your own, and do so far more safely as well, not just to others, but also to yourself.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, such a weapon would likely cause injury to yourself instead of your enemy. I agree with grenadier 100% on his post about tonfa. The only thing I could say is that you could get tonfa and sharpen one end of them to make them stabbing weapons instead on smashing weapons, but again once they turn around with the spinning motion you run risk of stabbing yourself.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

You know Himura, I may have seen the sharpened-end version in an episode of Buffy... or maybe Angel. Now that takes me back!


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 19, 2009)

I love those shows!

Especially the puppet episode of Angel!

And the "Once more with Feeling"


----------



## mrchan (Nov 4, 2009)

http://budk.com/Swords/Spy-Watcher-Sword

heres a version for sale. probably not good quality.


----------



## still learning (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello, Looks "cool" ....have been looking for something to cut our vegetables and fishes

Aloha,  "cut ya"


----------



## mrchan (Nov 4, 2009)

haha. my sentiments exactly


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like a fantasy/movie blade, not a real one.  I doubt there's any "real" art focused on using them...  Of course, there are people out there now who'll teach you Klingon and Ba'atleth, for what it's worth...


----------



## lklawson (Nov 5, 2009)

mrchan said:


> http://budk.com/Swords/Spy-Watcher-Sword
> 
> heres a version for sale. probably not good quality.


These are actually different from what the OP shows in his drawing.

Notice that these strap on to the forearm, locking them in place.  Not like the tonfa-cum-swords fantasy item.

These are actually very similar in concept to some swords from India.  The sword is gripped by a handle perpendicular to the blade and is sometimes designed so that the wrist is locked.  This creates a weapon that is very powerful in the thrust but sacrifices fine control available through wrist movements, though heavy cuts and chops made with the elbow and shoulder are still an option.

Examples include the Katara and the Pata.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katara_(sword)





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pata_(sword)

As far as movies and popular fantasy goes, the Katara shows up in Babylon 5 as a cultural weapon of the alien Narn and the Pata shows up in the climactic end of the fantasy movie "Willow" used by Madmartigan (Val Kilmer - or, in this movie, Val Kill-More   )

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

